# Cat suddenly more affectionate



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just curious if anyone else has experienced this. Last week I lost my cat Smalls. She always slept and cuddled with me. Ever since I put her to sleep her sister Summer has been super affectionate. She suddenly sleeps on my bed, cuddles, follows me around. Not that I'm complaining but I just find her reaction to the loss of her sister odd. Normally, Summer sleeps on the couch and was more independent from me. Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I keep a multi-cat home and I have found that whenever a dominant cat passed away, the behavior of some of the subordinate cats would change and become more out-going and sociable. I've also found that if a bonded group of cats (_2-3, usually siblings_) lost one of their group they would sometimes turn to us for more attention to make up for their loss.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> I keep a multi-cat home and I have found that whenever a dominant cat passed away, the behavior of some of the subordinate cats would change and become more out-going and sociable. I've also found that if a bonded group of cats (_2-3, usually siblings_) lost one of their group they would sometimes turn to us for more attention to make up for their loss.



azores was l like that when balthasar passed away. she normally used to hang around my husband and would rarely show me affection. its been a few years now, but now she sleeps in my lap and follows me around. she didnt want nothing to do with me when balthie was around lol.


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, your cat has just lost a friend, so she'll have to look somewhere else to socialize. It's good that she's doing this and not pining though.


----------

